# Hasegawa part sprues or resin ?



## le_steph40 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello,
As we say in France "je suis dans la merde", maybe in English "I'm in the shit !!!"
I have to build a very early Ki-43-II but all the 1/48 model kits manufactured by Hasegawa are with short wings. The very early Ki-43-II had the long wings (like Ki-43-I)...
I would need part number A6, A8, A11 and A13 from a 1/48 Ki-43-I Hasegawa model kit.
I searched on the web but no manufacturer has thought to make these wing tips in resin !
What other way than the distributor to have Hasegawa parts ? I tried on Hasegawa website but nothing to contact them. It seems it's possible by the Japanese website but I'm not sure with Google translator...
May be someone here is equiped to make it in resin for me ? 

TIA, cheers
Stéph (with things impossible to make)


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm dealing with something similar Steph: oddly enough, with the Oscar kit myself. This is the number I have... 217 398-8970 Its in the U.S. What I was told just before I came into camp was to press 4 or 5 when prompted. I'm ordering the clear sprue, Part "S" and it will cost me about 12$ U.S., shipping included. The website is *[email protected]*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanx Geo 
I just sent an email to the French Distributor, just in case.
If I have no reply, I'll try with your info but I think the shipping cost from USA to France is more expensive 

PS: thanx again for the manual


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2017)

As my memory serves the difference in wingspan for each wing was 30cm. It is about 6mm for 1/48 scale. Adding of a such length shouldn't be any problem I would say.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2017)

I agree. If the parts are not available, then possibly insert plastic card laminates, or balsa, between wing and wing tip, sand to shape and fill as required.
A new tip could be made from resin, using the kit part and extension with plastic or balsa, or just carved balsa. But there's a chance of shrinkage or deformity which could effect fit and alignment.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 17, 2017)

Build up with plastic card sounds like an easy scratch.


----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 18, 2017)

Wurger said:


> As my memory serves the difference in wingspan for each wing was 30cm. It is about 6mm for 1/48 scale. Adding of a such length shouldn't be any problem I would say.





Airframes said:


> I agree. If the parts are not available, then possibly insert plastic card laminates, or balsa, between wing and wing tip, sand to shape and fill as required.
> A new tip could be made from resin, using the kit part and extension with plastic or balsa, or just carved balsa. But there's a chance of shrinkage or deformity which could effect fit and alignment.





Crimea_River said:


> Build up with plastic card sounds like an easy scratch.



I have to try this option, just in case...


----------



## le_steph40 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello,
Other option to make is own parts in resin.
Here is to make the mold (mould/cast ?), it starts at 1:40:

And then with epoxy resin or PUR poured in the mold to make the parts needed. I hope try this soon


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2018)

I made my own resin parts a few times, the most recent being the gun bulges on my FW190A-5. The resin and mould compounds are quite pricey but it's certainly an option.

You would have to make a left and right master for the mould anyway so why not just use the master for the wing tips? Unless you are making more than one model, the cost of making resin parts for this makes little sense. On my case, I had the materials on hand so no added cost.


----------



## le_steph40 (Mar 2, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> You would have to make a left and right master for the mould anyway so why not just use the master for the wing tips? Unless you are making more than one model, the cost of making resin parts for this makes little sense. On my case, I had the materials on hand so no added cost.



I've the Hasegawa Ki-43-I in stock. I'm going to use these wingtips to make masters for my Ki-43-II early model


----------



## le_steph40 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello,
I finally decided to make my own parts that I need 
Here the resin parts I made for my future Ki-43-II "early".
I first molded the original piece (in grey) into silicone to make the molds. Then I poured polyurethane resin into these molds and here is the result...







I'm very happy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 14, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2018)

Good work there Steph.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 14, 2018)

Those turned out really nice. You _should _be happy!


----------



## turbo (Apr 15, 2018)

They look great!


----------

